# My Mini 30 project



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Here is a pic of my ruger Mini 30 that I have been messing with. Im trying to find a better rear sight for it now.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Lemme Know......*

.......how that Mo-Rod/Accustrut works for you. Do you plan to use it without a scope ?? 

I believe that Williams makes a pretty good rear sight for the weapon. For mine I removed the front and rear sight. I set a Leupold 1-4X20(heavy duplex)in a set of Ruger LOW rings. Great package. Got a Mo-Rod, but for now will not install it. 

The norm is 1.5-2 inches at 50 yds with Golden Bear 123gr HP ammo. Would love to tool up to reload for this gun and throw a high powered scope(temporarily) on it just to see what it will do. The 7.62X39 is an inherently accurate chambering in a bolt gun. For the most part, the weapons that it is fired in has given the 7.62X39 a bad rap. --- SAWMAN


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

It seems to help accuracy once the barrel gets hot. The sights are not that good for me out past 50 yards but it seems to group fairly well, it will work just fine for what I have planned. I am going to use it as a swamp rifle where I dont get many shots over 30 yards. I may put a low power compact scope on it or a red dot. Not real sure just yet.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Believe.........*

.........that the 7.62X39 is much better in the Mini platform than the .223Rem/5.56. I have never owned one in 6.8SPC, but to me it is a waisted chambering in the Mini. It is "accuracy waisted". 

For what the Mini was designed to accomplish it is a winner in my book. Especially when you figure that with the 7.62X39 chambering you essentially have a ....... fast shooting(without dropping the buttstock off your shoulder),easily loaded(and reloaded),pretty much as accurate as a lever gun,about the same weight as a 20" lever gun(but shorter),high capacity,.....30-30Win.

One drawback it the reload-ability of the bigger bullets. Several suppliers have the >125gr's available, and you CAN use the bullets that are marketed for the 303Brit. But at some point you would be pushing the accuracy that the Mini is capable of with your excellent reloads. The bbl twist rate would also be a prohibitive factor. --- SAWMAN


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Digging the camo!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

how about the rear peep that Ruger is using now on the Mini's ?

good looking rig !


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

this may be dumb, but....did the stock come in that pattern or was it painted?


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> this may be dumb, but....did the stock come in that pattern or was it painted?


 No that is a my own doing.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

wow, nice work. ive been wanting to do mine in vietnam tiger stripe..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*+1..........*

...........for the old style tiger. Best camo yet. It creates "natural" shadows. --- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Did u use a stencil or what?


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> Did u use a stencil or what?


Actually used strips of painters tape over each different color


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That's to cool... You could make a living doing that


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Are there any good mags available for the M30? Did Ruger ever make anything other than a 5 rd ?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*20's Also*

A factory 20rd mag is supplied with the new weapon. The 5's are readily available and cost $15'ish. There are several suppliers for 10 rd mags. These are what we use for hog hunting on private land. Hard to go prone with a 30, so they are not for me. --- SAWMAN


----------

